# Agency "interview": Dress code?



## chilango (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok, so if I go to an Agency for an initial meeting/registration/chat what would I be expected to wear?

Full on suit as if it were an interview?

Business casual - shirt and trousers?

Smart casual - shirt and nice jeans?

Whatever I like as it's not an interview... Or is it?

The only time I did this I rocked up in tatty jeans, plaid shirt and scruffy beard with screaming baby in tow. I think they were too surprised to say anything! ...but I don't think I created the right impression.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2013)

Depends on the type of roles you're going for, but I'd always err on the smarter side, so suit or business casual.  And it is an interview even if they describe it as a chat.  They won't put you up for stuff if you don't make a decent impression.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 15, 2013)

Suit, shirt, no tie.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2013)

slovenly: look like you need the work.


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## xenon (Oct 15, 2013)

What Loom says. I hate ties.


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2013)

why no tie? it's hardly that much of an effort to put one on is it?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2013)

killer b said:


> why no tie? it's hardly that much of an effort to put one on is it?


It's only A CHAT FFS


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2013)

so? if you've bothered to put a suit on, you might as well put a tie on as well.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 15, 2013)

killer b said:


> why no tie? it's hardly that much of an effort to put one on is it?



A tie is an acknowledgement that the situation is formal. Wearing one in a relaxed business meeting between equals is a bit creepy and strange. You signify respect and that the meeting is important to you in countless other ways: a plain white shirt with links trumps a stripy one with button cuffs, the darker the suit, the greater the implied deference, and so on.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2013)

killer b said:


> so? if you've bothered to put a suit on, you might as well put a tie on as well.


Only joking m'sieur. I'd go for a tie meself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2013)

skinny or kipper tie acknowledges that you are awesome and/or a twat tho


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> A tie is an acknowledgement that the situation is formal. Wearing one in a relaxed business meeting between equals is a bit creepy and strange. You signify respect and that the meeting is important to you in countless other ways: a plain white shirt with links trumps a stripy one with button cuffs, the darker the suit, the gretaer the implied deference, and so on.


Equals?


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> A tie is an acknowledgement that the situation is formal. Wearing one in a relaxed business meeting between equals is a bit creepy and strange. You signify respect and that the meeting is important to you in countless other ways: a plain white shirt with links trumps a stripy one with button cuffs, the darker the suit, the greater the implied deference, and so on.


cripes. have you been on a NLP course or something?


----------



## xenon (Oct 15, 2013)

TBH I don't put a suit on so much as trousers as opposed to jeans, smart shoes and a non-white shirt. Probably walking so wearing a regular jacket.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Equals?



Pretended equals. You and the agency are considering a partnership in approaching their clients, your prospects. You're not there as a supplicant.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 15, 2013)

killer b said:


> cripes. have you been on a NLP course or something?



Courses, dear boy, are for delivering. Never for attending.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 15, 2013)

Ties worn other than where necessary is the preserve of people such as estate agents and double glazing salesmen. Don't stoop to their level.


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Courses, dear boy, are for delivering. Never for attending.


----------



## youngian (Oct 15, 2013)

No one objects to a tie and suit so why depart from it?


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 15, 2013)

youngian said:


> No one objects to a tie and suit so why depart from it?


 
This attitude will get you far in life. Always do the thing that people will object to the least.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 15, 2013)

very smart casual or business casual, depending on the roles(s) you hope that they'll have for you.

unless you hope that they'll have an employer for whom it would be suitable for wearing a suit (good impressions!)

/sorry


----------



## white rabbit (Oct 15, 2013)

Dress as you would to the interview. I'd wear a suit and tie although the dress code at work tends to be more casual. They do say that a suit and tie is never inappropriate. I can scrub up to as high a standard as they like, but I can dress down too. Actually, as I work from home, my dress code a good deal more casual than that. But if I do have to attend an office, it's office casual. There's no harm in wearing a suit anyway. It shows you're keen and it makes a change.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2013)

It is an interview, whatever they call it.

They have the power to put you forward for jobs, to recommend you.

They will put you forward for jobs if they think you will be professional and stand a good chance of winning the role and them their commission. If they don't have confidence in your ability to win them their commission, they won't put you forward for jobs.

Wear your suit and tie ... well I would.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 16, 2013)

Wear a suit and tie. It is a test of sorts, they are checking to see that they can send you out to companies on behalf of their agency without being shown up, basically. The smarter you are, the more likely they are to give you placements.


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2013)

Cheers people.

The grunge style last time wasn't a good look then?

Heh. 

Nothing concrete lined up right now anyway, and am not looking to hook up with an agency long term, but one or two specific posts I'm interested in are using agencies so might have to go through them.

I like suiting up so any excuse is a good one for me.


----------



## Voley (Oct 16, 2013)

Suit and tie. Shows you're taking it seriously.


----------



## gabi (Oct 16, 2013)

Media - just look cool. You can wear jeans. Nice ones mind you.

Business - definitely go for the suit.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2013)

Red trousers?


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2013)

find out who you'll be meeting
stalk them on fb/linkedin to find out what school they went to
buy and wear the tie of said school


----------



## sim667 (Oct 16, 2013)

It doesnt matter, as long as they can tell its from topshop so they'll know you'll fit right in with the other office clones.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 16, 2013)

sim667 said:


> It doesnt matter, as long as they can tell its from topshop so they'll know you'll fit right in with the other office clones.


 


Isn't Topshop for teenage girls? Not sure that's the look the OP should be going for.


----------



## gabi (Oct 16, 2013)

Topshop (or Topman) is fine for ad-land goodge st interviews


----------



## sim667 (Oct 16, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Isn't Topshop for teenage girls? Not sure that's the look the OP should be going for.



Not really so much anymore most of my freinds who are girls get their work clothes from there (or primarni)...... Topshop do men's stuff too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2013)

IME the agency person will be in shirt & tie or pencil skirt/manicure biz attire. They take themselves awfully seriously at agencies. As said above - you have to impress them but don't forget that you'll be a 'team' in the sense that you'll be representing them and yourself at any interviews or  assignments they send you on. It's best to staunchly fit in initially.


----------



## prunus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## sim667 (Oct 16, 2013)

prunus said:


> <snip>


 
All white seems to be the fashion for those interviews.


----------

